# New Owner!



## ori14 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Guys and Gals!

I took the plunge yesterday and bought a 2003 Roadster 225..woohoo! Pick it up on Saturday! Very excited!

I do a fair few miles and am a big fan of anything that ends in eeen sounds - caffeine...nicotine!! So I need a cup holder for coffee fixes! Off to Halford to buy obligitory presents for new purcahse...no fluffy dice though! lol
Anyone know of a cup holding device that fits?

Cheers
Tori


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

ori14 said:


> Hi Guys and Gals!
> 
> I took the plunge yesterday and bought a 2003 Roadster 225..woohoo! Pick it up on Saturday! Very excited!
> 
> ...


Look on the for sale section...........


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Tori and welcome, As above get a Audi/TTshop cup holder and check the for sales section on here.


----------



## ori14 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks boys, am going to have a proper look about before I post any daft questions! :roll:


----------



## lee.lambretta (Feb 25, 2010)

hi how tt goin


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

lee.lambretta said:


> hi how tt goin


+1 you have had it about a month now, have you fallen in love yet 

Charlie


----------

